# New website



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey yall

Good to see all you hardcore pt members out here keeping this thing live. Doing a great job.

I came here to share mew new website with yall. Definitely to do with painting. In my introduction painting for me related to two avenues getting it on the wall and also on the canvass. Before i painted walls as a young buck I would go to dang spot and paint Graffiti murals ( funny thing when I painted these murals you prime them first with a roller, and of course I was the best roller guy)

As I grew older this lead to mural jobs and even movie set gigs. Man tell ya wish i went that route. Movie set stuff instead of getting all creative and bohemian and falling into house painting. Don't get me wrong house painting isn't all that bad. As far as work goes if you don't like painting houses you can always go and dig a hole.

so my painting business has given me the know how and a somewhat Technicians business plan. To allow me to try out the mural gigs....

These works are done my partner and I have assisted him in at least 50% of the works. We went to high school together and he went with me to those dank spots back in the day.

We use anything from airless sprayers to brush's


http://torontomuralists.ca/


Thanks yall


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow....






Nice site, and GREAT work!. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Like your blog

This is very cool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=st4TH8Jd-8U


----------



## Mass Painters (May 19, 2011)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Amazing! Now buy a better camera. Would've been epic in HD :thumbup:


----------

